# No Stogies Attatched but...



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

Hungry...Why wait?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Guess I know what's coming for dinner now...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:chk:r:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

:r Well done!!!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

lol nice ahahah


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i think this maybe our first real time food delivery bomb. well done sir


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I thought there was one before...but with chinese food...hmm months ago though


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

That is so hilarious....Was that really bombed?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ucubed said:


> I thought there was one before...but with chinese food...hmm months ago though


there was

----------------
Now playing: The Doors - L.A. Woman
via FoxyTunes


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ucubed said:


> I thought there was one before...but with chinese food...hmm months ago though


the S.H.I.T herf got pizza bombed by Frank & Anita a few years ago :dr


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> That is so hilarious....Was that really bombed?


yeah pizza should be there right now...hopefully it made it


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

That is pretty funny! Good job!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

s0leful0ne said:


> yeah pizza should be there right now...hopefully it made it


I'm hungry :r who did you send it two?

----------------
Now playing: The Doors - The End
via FoxyTunes


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

sent to hardcz and his lady friend...hehe judging by his lack of response i assume its doing the job!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

s0leful0ne said:


> sent to hardcz and his lady friend...hehe judging by his lack of response i assume its doing the job!!!


:r:r

----------------
Now playing: Eagles - Tequila Sunrise
via FoxyTunes


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I love how bombs keep evolving!!! Pizza...Chinese food...cookies..pies..oh and stogies!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

NUM NUM NUM.... That pizza was amazing. You sir are amazing, pics coming tomorrow!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hardcz said:


> NUM NUM NUM.... That pizza was amazing. You sir are amazing, pics coming tomorrow!


 it was domino's not exactly amazing. :r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

After sitting 12 hours at work, eating lunch at 10am, and being pretty hungry by 7pm, just about anything would of tasted amazing to me. Fat man's gotta eat.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I was in the chat room when you all were discussing this :r

Nice hit!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hardcz said:


> After sitting 12 hours at work, eating lunch at 10am, and being pretty hungry by 7pm, just about anything would of tasted amazing to me. Fat man's gotta eat.


I didn't call you names :tg


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

haha, let me dig up some pictures haha


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hardcz said:


> haha, let me dig up some pictures haha


 I know I'm fat why you gotta post pics?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

THAT is friggin' sweet!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

hey free food...why would you be complaining??!? unless you were deathly allergic and dying then maybe... =)


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice hit Aldrin. I'll bet Dan didn't think you'd actually do it. At least that's what it seemed like to me in chat. LOL


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great hit! Can't wait to see the pics.....:r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

MNWanger said:


> Nice hit Aldrin. I'll bet Dan didn't think you'd actually do it. At least that's what it seemed like to me in chat. LOL


Same here, though on the off chance he actually would, I had to get him an addy, so the poor pizza guy wouldn't be knocking on my door with nobody there.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> i think this maybe our first real time food delivery bomb. well done sir





SDmate said:


> the S.H.I.T herf got pizza bombed by Frank & Anita a few years ago :dr


I found the thread but the pics are gone.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18525

I'll try and re-post the pics this weekend.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

The spoils of war..... Thanks again dude, I still think you're crazy!


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

looks goood...hope u enjoyed...also...can't wait for the PSers to get a hold of that pretty face...mwahahaha

...maybe i am crazy


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

s0leful0ne said:


> looks goood...hope u enjoyed...also...can't wait for the PSers to get a hold of that pretty face...mwahahaha
> 
> ...maybe i am crazy




----------------
Now playing: Megadeth - Sleepwalker
via FoxyTunes


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

PSers=photoshoppers sorry


----------

